# Microfono para computadora?



## alomar (Dic 30, 2008)

Hola colegas mi pregunta es la siguiente: tengo un mano libre de un celular de esos viejitos motorola c200 mi pregunta es ¿puedo adaptar el microfono de ese mano libre a una pc o necesito un circuito para adatarlo?  y si necesito un circuito alguien tiene uno y me lo facilita... gracias de antemano por sus sugerecias...


----------



## migegr (Dic 30, 2008)

no se mucho pero creo que no es necesario un circuito supuestamente la misma targeta de sonido trae un sistema de amplificación si te fijas los microfonos para pc mas sencillos traen solo el mic y un  interruptor, lu unico que tienes que hacer es encontrar los cables que corresponden al mic y ponerles un conector para la targeta de sonido, deve  funcionar..

proba y comentas


----------



## jagrmax (Dic 30, 2008)

yo pienso igual,
  no se si el tipo de microfono que usa un manos libre tiene problema de compativilidad para otro uso, pero un microfono es un microfono y todos tienen la misma funcion de transformadormar sonido en una señal eléctrica, asi que creo que funcionará


----------



## alomar (Dic 31, 2008)

Gracias colegas por su sugerencias el plug del mano libre es mas pequeño voy a conseguir uno que le quede a la pc y luego les conento los resultados


----------



## electrodan (Dic 31, 2008)

Supongo que sera electret no?


----------



## alomar (Ene 5, 2009)

:x  hola colegas ya probe pero no me funciona... no se si sera por el plug... el plug que le puse es un mono, el negativo lo conecte a la parte que hace contacto con el chasis de la pc y el positivo a la linea que da a la punta del plug... o sera que es otro tipo de plug el que debo usar?


----------



## jagrmax (Ene 5, 2009)

el nagativo del plus es el del cuerpo y el positivo la punta, ¿tambien probaste al revez? 

esta bien es un plug mono, a lo mejor electrodan tiene razon


----------



## alomar (Ene 9, 2009)

Hola colegas ya solucione: el probrema estaba en el plug me prestaron un microfono de computadora y me fije en la conexion el cual va de la siguiente manera: el plug es stereo el positivo del microfono va a la punta y al centro del plug y el negativo del microfono va al cuerpo del plug... lo unico es que me lo tengo que pegar bastante a la boca porque sino suena muy bajito pero asi suena tambien el que me prestaron por lo que creo el el micro anda bien... saludes


----------



## jagrmax (Ene 9, 2009)

que bueno que encontraste la solucion, el plug estereo se divide en tres partes  una en la punta utra al centro y la ultima que es la masa


----------

